# Harness Advice - Euro style Vs. Neck Collar?



## Jules (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been lurking but not signing in as I had forgotten my password and was too darned lazy to get a new one - obviously I found the motivation now. lol

I bought a pairs harness for my two ponies who are 34.5inches(gelding: Hercules Morse) and 36.5 inches(mare: Muffin McClay). I scrimped on it and bought something cheaper than my ideal. Needless to say, I was not overly happy with the cheaper harness and it end up costing me a mint in freight (and took 2.5mths!) plus buying extra pieces to try and get the fit right. Anyway, I decided to cut my losses and got for the pairs harness I really wanted...and should have got in the first place.

So I have put my deposit on a Chimacum Comfyfit Pairs harness, now the only thing I need to 'worry' about is what collar.

The line of draught for the intended vehicle will be down to axle height, so a brestcollar is not the right collar for the job. I am tossing up between collar and hames or the new Euro Style collar.

The other harness I bought had collar and hames which my ponies didnt seem to mind, although I would size each of them down an inch or two if I were buying collars again. What are peoples thoughts of the Euro Style collar? Do you think it looks to free the shoulder up as much as a neck collar?

My main driving will be trail or pleasure driving and club days with my carriage driving club. I *may* also occasionally dabble with show driving (at small shows in open harness classes, not mini classes) from time to time. Above all, comfort for my pair is the name of the game rather than conforming to any aesthetic guidelines/traditions for any particular discipline.

I keep comparing pics of collar and hames, euro collars and just can't seem to come to a conclusion so some more eyes and minds pondering the topic for me would be grand!

I will attach a few pics of my pair so you can see conformation and the fit of different styles of collar, they are not glamour shots, so be kind. Winter here so the fuzzies have arrived!

Pic 1: Muffin in Comfyfit Deluxe Collar. Pic 2: Hercules in same. Pic 3 Muffin in 14" neck collar (closest to camera) Pic 4: Hercules in 13: neck collar (closest to camera)


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2013)

I just ordered the Euro collar for my new harness. I wanted something that seemed a little more versatile for my husbands pony. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2013)

would love to hear how it fits and performs when you get it, if that isn't too much trouble for you.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2013)

I just ordered the harness and it will be a 3-5 week wait, a couple weeks longer I would assume since I'm in Canada for shipping.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 19, 2013)

Well Miss Jules..I wondered what happened to you. .I finally have Isaac in the cart and have been having the time of my life.




:BananaHappy ..lol..I'm glad to see your doing well..I have wondered about the Euro collars also..I'm thinking about buying a Comfy fit harness next year..And I LOVE the pictures of you and the gang


----------



## Shari (Jun 25, 2013)

Do they make Euro collars for mini's now?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes they do! You can order them here!

http://www.comfyfitharness.com/


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the euro collars and I like them but the feature I would like to see them work on is on top of the neck where the rings are. Its extremely padded everywhere but not so much at the top of the neck, unsure why its not at least a little padded. But with it being pretty wide its not going to dig into the neck, BUT, one thing I noticed after using it this weekend it does sort of dig into the neck at the back of it closer to the saddle, I think if it gave a slight groove it would help a lot. Other then that its nice, and I'll still use it, but IMO its not worth how much it costs. I use it for my chariot classes.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, that is exactly what I was after. I have placed my order and in the end, deferred to Janie's experience. I said that I preferred the classic aesthetics of collar and hames but that I would take a Euro Collar over neck collar if we couldn't be sure of a proper fit....so I have no idea what will arrive in the post.

I had wondered about the neck part of the Euro, neck collar isn't flat and gives something to push into, but the Euro is flat in shape and I wondered mechanicaly if that affected how the horse used itself in the collar - argh I can't think of how to articulate what I mean.

Peggy! Hiiiiii! Are you on the book of face at all  lol Yay Isaac!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 27, 2013)

Jules said:


> Are you on the book of face at all


I've never heard of that expression Jules.



...LOL.. Or have you been drinking



LOL


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2013)

No drinking, well I am sipping a hot chocolate before bed but don't think that makes me sillier than normal lol

I didn't know if we were allowed to mention social networking sites or not, so that I could sty in more regular contact with you


----------



## happy appy (Jul 15, 2013)

The harness just arrived tonight! Here are some pictures right out of the box. Nothing has been adjusted yet so bear with me. It was getting late and the bugs were terrible. The collar is by comfy fit. It looks like it will adjust to fit her great! I can't wait to try her in it. Oh and the halter is still on, that's what I have the cross ties attached to and the bridle is not buckled on, just sitting there for the picture.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks GREAT. And yes Comfy..



I just wonder how it would be on my 33" guy.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Appy -

Thanks for sharing, kinda neat to see. Have you driven with that Euro collar yet? is it leather or beta? What size is your horse?


----------



## happy appy (Jul 18, 2013)

It's actually a combination of leather and Beta. I haven't even used it yet! We were hit with a heat way with the temps in the hundreds for the last week. We are under tornado watches now. This heat wave is supposed to break on Friday so we will see how the weekend shapes up!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is my euro collar and comfy fit harness in use


----------



## Poodlepill (Oct 19, 2013)

Curious how it went with the new euro collar, like it still?


----------



## happy appy (Oct 19, 2013)

Love it so much I bought one for the little 33" mini now!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I still love the collars! I have 2 and I can make them fit from 31 in to 12 hand pony size! I love them! I now am trying to figure out how I can use them as a pairs collar. I think all I need to do is add a ring on the front of the collar. Well one on each side I guess for the pole strap.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## happy appy (Dec 8, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## diamond c (Dec 8, 2013)

I can see where the Euro style has it's place, but for me it will always be the collar and hame.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 9, 2013)

The collar will never go out of style, but I much prefer this over a breast style and I use this as a working harness so I don't have to get my fancy draft harness dirty.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 9, 2013)

That looks really good- it is amazing the difference in looks when it is "in draught"


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2013)

argh annoying! I have tried to respond a few times but when I go to insert pics the whole shebang freezes and then I lose it. I shall attempt posting the photos before I go all nuts on the explanation

Okay the pics are of my two ponies (mare and gelding both pictured as left wheeler) on different days. I ended up going with the traditional neck collar in the end. I would still be interested in trying the Euro Collar though as I love innovation.

I have been really surprised with the neck collars, any concerns I had about them being too heavy on their necks have been blown out of the water as they work SO well in them as compared to a breastcollar.

The fit is as close as it can get. Ideally they could do with a half inch smaller collar each as the next size down doesn't fit but there is probably a *fraction* more room than absolutely desired in the size they do fit.

I am now thinking about trying my mare as a single in the regular comfyfit breastplate, the one in between the deluxe and the straight. I am thinking it may suit her shape a bit better Would love to do a neck collar for my singles harness but my shafts won't allow for it.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking Great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow, that is looking awesome.

What vehicle are you actually driving?

I can't remember where you are actually located... Is that an american made collar and if so is it the "310"? Or another one (not sure if the number applies if you bought the harness from another part of the world, LOL).

I see that you have buggy style hames and snaps (?) or chain links (?) on your quarter straps.


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2013)

I live in Australia, but you are right - they are the #310 collars from Chimacum. Janie is just wonderful and doesn't mind shipping internationally, I wouldn't shop anywhere else as I think the quality is of a high standard and well, the customer service is of an even higher standard






Ooooh I was wondering if anyone was going to notice my temporary set up. It was a very proud 'McGyver' moment when I solved my dilemma with things we already had around our place. lol. My ponies (particularly my mare) are quite long in the body and the hold-back straps (snap set up) were not long enough to use, so I needed to extend them as it would take a few weeks for longer ones to arrive from the US. The chain links did the trick so I could drive my pair in the meantime. I tested it all out to ensure that the chain links would not rub/come into contact with the ponies when the breeching was in play and it worked out just fine. To be sure, I used the disc brakes on the long or steep hills as well.

The vehicle was made by my husband, it is very light. It is unfinished in the pics I posted and at this very second has been pulled apart and is being tidied up ready for its paint job and pin-striping. I am going with black with a royal blue pin-stripe. I can't wait for it to be put back together as I have been getting a real kick out of driving my ponies as a pair.


----------



## diamond c (Dec 23, 2013)

I like your "fix" alot. I also like your wagon alot. Infact I had decided just a few days ago to build one like that myself.


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2013)

Have fun building! It is an adventure of trial and error but the good thing about building yourself is that everything is exactly customised to your/your horses' needs. Not that I can claim much of the physical building of my carriage, that was down to my husband


----------

